# KA24DE Question



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

My question is how many lbs. of boost can a KA24DE handle before having to re-enforce the internals? I wanted to do the SR20DET swap over my KA24E, but i saw a turbo kit for the KA24DE for around $900.00. The SR0DET swap runs me about $5,000.00 with labor. So i was thinking about the KA24DE swap instead. any suggestions?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know about PSI specific, but the KA internals can hold around 400hp, if there in good shape.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Dont know about PSI specific, but the KA internals can hold around 400hp, if there in good shape.


Yeah they are fairly strong internally as they come. I know a guy with a DE that's pushin 365 on stock internals with no problems at all.

As for the SR, Why don't you just swap it yourself? It is much more cost efficient and you could probably get it done quicker than a shop will. And the SR shouldn't be that expensive unless it's an S15 SR or something. But even at that it should only cost you about 3 grand for the S15 SR, and maybe $1,500 for the S13 in perfect condition.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

For a general rule I wouldn't push over 300-350 unless you are a very good tuner. I'm afraid when you start getting near upper 300's to 400's you really have to be careful how you control your fuel and timing. One small error and rods or pistons fly. 

If your pistons go it your rings, in order to keep emissions down they move the top piston ring closer the the top of the piston surface, but it also makes it much less detonation resistant when boosted. So that's usually the first thing to go.

Secondly (less likely w/o forged pistons) would be sticking your rod through your block. This usually doesn't happen unless your over 400 rwhp or you aren't all that great of a tuner. 

As with anything you get what you pay for. Really built block-$$$ but it also equals security and peace of mind that a stock block doesn't offer.=)

I haven't shopped SR's in awhile but it's unlikely to find a good one for $1500, normally it's more like $2500. Plus the extras you'd want to swap with.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

thedaddies said:


> For a general rule I wouldn't push over 300-350 unless you are a very good tuner. I'm afraid when you start getting near upper 300's to 400's you really have to be careful how you control your fuel and timing. One small error and rods or pistons fly.
> 
> If your pistons go it your rings, in order to keep emissions down they move the top piston ring closer the the top of the piston surface, but it also makes it much less detonation resistant when boosted. So that's usually the first thing to go.
> 
> ...


does anybody know of any places that sell the whole packages pistons,rings,cams,rods etc..... what would be the price for one? I only wanna push around 350 horses max


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

build a setup capable of that hp 1st and keep it at lower boost till you have the motor built. Believe it or not 250whp is a lot of fun over the stock DE


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

YEPS! :thumbup: 

And if you overly richen the A/F mixture.......stay away from the exhaust, trust me. Haha


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> YEPS! :thumbup:
> 
> And if you overly richen the A/F mixture.......stay away from the exhaust, trust me. Haha


Does anybody know where i could get a KA24DE engine package for the swap?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive never really seen an engine package. I have seen alot of crate engines start popping up for around 2000. And there from some damn good shops too, well the ones i've looked at. Thats your only choice, aside from piecing one together yourself.


----------



## 240sxshadow (Aug 17, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> does anybody know of any places that sell the whole packages pistons,rings,cams,rods etc..... what would be the price for one? I only wanna push around 350 horses max


The most helpful person I could find was the man that runs Import Autoperformance. It is a web site for turbo kits and other performance parts for the 240sx and WRX motors. He has been very helpful to answer questions about internals. Check the web site... SS


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I just re-read your 1st post, buy an SR!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

400 wheel horsepower is the limit for KA24DE stock internals, but that's with 0 miles on the KA, so it's all theoretical. Pistons, head gasket, and main bearings are all in jeopardy above 300whp. You can run 15psi on 550cc injectors on stock internals just fine.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> 400 wheel horsepower is the limit for KA24DE stock internals, but that's with 0 miles on the KA, so it's all theoretical. Pistons, head gasket, and main bearings are all in jeopardy above 300whp. You can run 15psi on 550cc injectors on stock internals just fine.


Blanket statements that 15 psi on a stock block is ok, doesn't work well. Since if you run a T25 that's not that much, but if you run a T67 or even a T61 like mine it'll put out almost 400 rwhp at that level. Just have to watch that.

That's a SOHC build, but the DOHC would be the same for the bottom end. I wouldn't change cams in the DOHC, since Rick has put 633 rwhp on them. I would throw a Cometic headgasket on, though so you don't have to worry about that. 

Here's a short build list I made up....

Colt Turbo Cam $200 
Arias 8.8:1 Pistons around $500 
Eagle Rods w/ARP hardware $400 or less hopefully (not quite released yet) Substitute Crowers or Pauters (both $700)
Clevite Bearings $75 
Mild Port and Polish 
ARP studs $300 
Gasket Kit $125 
Machine Work $300-500


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Blanket statements that 15 psi on a stock block is ok, doesn't work well. Since if you run a T25 that's not that much, but if you run a T67 or even a T61 like mine it'll put out almost 400 rwhp at that level. Just have to watch that.
> 
> That's a SOHC build, but the DOHC would be the same for the bottom end. I wouldn't change cams in the DOHC, since Rick has put 633 rwhp on them. I would throw a Cometic headgasket on, though so you don't have to worry about that.
> 
> ...


 hey rich didnt you say ivan could hook me up with clevite bearings for the KA?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah phatka-t.com sells the clevite bearings. You can also purchase them at your local machine shop as well.

http://www.phatka-t.com/engineparts.htm

FYI though Ivan no longer works there, as of last week. He recently got an offer he couldn't refuse from another shop and he now works for www.amstuned.com.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Blanket statements that 15 psi on a stock block is ok, doesn't work well. Since if you run a T25 that's not that much, but if you run a T67 or even a T61 like mine it'll put out almost 400 rwhp at that level. Just have to watch that.


I run a T70, and 15psi of boost is no where near 400rwhp. As long as the A/F mixture is fine, and it's not knocking, you can keep stacking on fuel and boost. Most of the time, ringlands are the first to pop, and you see the telltale 70psi compression on one cylinder.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> I run a T70, and 15psi of boost is no where near 400rwhp. As long as the A/F mixture is fine, and it's not knocking, you can keep stacking on fuel and boost. Most of the time, ringlands are the first to pop, and you see the telltale 70psi compression on one cylinder.


I was basing it mostly off Rick's car with his GT35R (smaller than your T70) made 350 rwhp at 11 psi. His motor is probably a more effecient than yours though.

Have you had your car dyno'd with that T70?


----------

